# Our Apisto. cacautoides



## JamesG (Feb 27, 2007)

This little guy live in a tank my girlfriend designed (but I clean, hence the 'our'). He is terrific looking and has a great personality. He seems to show genuine interest in the goings on in the fish room and will watch me even when no food is coming.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Apistos are such great dwarf cichlids... I keep hoping to find a few pair at Menagerie again as I made the mistake of putting them in my tank with the kribs.


----------



## Michael6 (Jan 19, 2008)

KnaveTO said:


> Apistos are such great dwarf cichlids... I keep hoping to find a few pair at Menagerie again as I made the mistake of putting them in my tank with the kribs.


Same here. Except I failed to acclimatize them to prepared flake food, resulting in the death of an A. agasszii male. 
I'll probably wait a bit as I'm currently busy experimenting how to get blue rams to raise their own youngs.
I heard Fanatics Aquarium specializes in Cichlid and some rare species, and the owner Mike is very knowledgeable in this field. Maybe you could try your luck there too.


----------

